# transmission problems- quick fix??? rolling outta park



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

Is this an easy fix? Do I have to drop the tranny? I have a turbo 400 trans in my camaro. The trans fluid is full, the linkage is hooked up right and all gears engauge, the trans was just rebuilt. When in Park the car makes a racheting sound and rolls back, like a gear is stripped?? anybody heard of this- :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

My guess is that I would take it back to the guy that rebuilt it and MAKE them repair it properly. Thye forgot to put something back in the right place. You should be able to park that car on any down hill slope and it should not move!!!!!

Good luck on getting it repaired properly.

Later JD


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

If it was just done and is not holding eaither the spring is weak or he has the park pawl not in right . What ever if you tell the guy that did it he should be able to drop the pan and fix it .

Irish


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

so it may be just a drop of the pan and quick fix then? thanks


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Irish is right. Its just a pan drop fix. The parking pawl or spring or something in that order is not right. It shoud be a quick easy fix.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I bet the spring popped off the end. Regardless, should be ok BUT, I don't want to be the nay-sayer, but it could be 'inside' too.

Hope this works for ya.


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks ! i'll check on that


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

Just put a piece of wood in front of your tire!!


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

depending on the shifter you have the cable may be adjusted too tight and that wont let it fully engage into park....judging from the sound its just partly engaging into park, im sure its probably just your cable

chock all your wheels and put your shifter in park and then disconnect your cable from the selector on the tranny then push the selector all the way foward (towards the front of the car) it shouldnt click into another gear if it does you will know right then if your shifter is saying park but your tranny is not all the way in park...... then its just a matter of adjusting your shifter cable. This can commonly happen when the tranny is just put back in the cable just needs to be adjusted.

i know you said its hooked up correctly but you wont be able to tell unless you unhook the cable first and check to make sure the tranny is in park it doesnt necessarily matter what the shifter says at this point just what the tranny is actually "IN" so you need to see if the cable is holding it back first.

Rule this out first before you drop the pan. It could be as easy as that....it usually is...if not you should take it back to the guy you had rebuild it so he can fix the prawl...its easy .....but he will do it for free

So what year Camaro ya got?


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

its a 69 Camaro- I bought it in Grand Forks while attending school there a few years ago, great shape, red w/white strips- thanks for the advice!!


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

nice that may be my next car....maybe 67

Currently 70 olds 442 orange/black stripes

does it have a hurst/b&m ratchet shifter in it by chance?

Take care of her and..... NEVER SELL IT


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

You are right WDW never sell it ! I have had many great cars miss them all last one i let go was a 68 Camaro will miss that one forever .

Irish


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

that olds sounds sweet, rare care-- the 69 has a TCI street fighter 2800 stall in the turbo 400 we had built with that hurst rachet shifter
wish it was a 4sp but o well


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

sweet sounds like a nice car...hopefully your problem is minor and you already have it fixed...the reason i ask about the shifter is because those ratchet shifters will do this alot when first intstalled, the good thing is the cable is fully adjustable..... i hope thats all it was

i recently put a reverse manual valve body and tranny break in my Turbo 400 with a 3800 stall, i like to race it a little bit here and there and that really helped.....but i blew up my rearend with the hard launches ......now saving up for a 9 inch

If i can ever stop buying decoys!!!!


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

haha i hear ya- i was suppose to save to fix the car and buy more parts but i just went to this place called- rogerssportinggoods.com and bought a doz FFD's for 159 per 6, not a bad price


----------

